# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Assassins Creed 2 v.1.01 + DLC (все локации)

## VAU

*Assassins Creed 2 v.1.01 + DLC (все локации) (2010/RUS/RePack)*

Продолжение популярного исторического стелс-экшена от компании «Ubisoft». Во второй части действие переносится с Ближнего Востока времен Крестовых походов в Италию эпохи Ренессанса. Новым главным героем выступает молодой флорентийский аристократ Эцио Аудиторе да Фиренце. Игроку предстоит встретиться с такими выдающимися людьми того времени, как Леонардо да Винчи, столкнуться с интересами наиболее могущественных семей Флоренции и исследовать живописные каналы Венеции. Assassin's Creed II не только сохранит основные захватывающие черты оригинала, но и добавит возможности плавания, полетов и привнесет ряд других нововведений, которые удивят фанатов серии.

[CUT="Описание"]
Информация об Игре
Год выпуска: 2010
Жанр: Action / 3D / 3rd Person / Stealth
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Язык озвучки: Русский
Разработчик: Ubisoft Montreal
Издатель: Ubisoft Entertainment
Издатель в России: Акелла
Размер файла: 2,67 GB 

Системные требования:
- Операционная система: XP,Vista,7
- Процессор: Core 2 Duo 1,8 ГГц или Athlon X2 64 2,4 ГГц/Core 2 Duo E6700 2,6 ГГц или Athlon 64 X2 6000+
- Оперативной памяти: 1500/2000 Мб
- Свободного места на жестком диске: для распаковки 9525 Мб, после 5557 Мб
- Видеокарта: GeForce 8800GT или ATI Radeon HD4700 (256 Мб)

Особенности игры:
- Эцио, новый ассасин для новой эры. Юный итальянский аристократ в поисках отмщения;
- Великолепие Италии эпохи Ренессанса. Путешествие по самым прекрасным городам мира во времена, когда высочайшие произведения культуры и искусства рождались на фоне процветавшей коррупции, ненасытной жадности и многочисленных убийств;
- Новая степень свободы. Открытый мир, в котором наряду с полной свободой перемещения появились такие новые черты, как плавание и даже полеты;
- Динамическая толпа. Откройте для себя живой, дышащий мир, где каждый персонаж несет для игрока те или иные возможности;
- Станьте профессиональным тайным убийцей. Совершенствуйте свои навыки, учитесь ловко обращаться с различными мечами и шпагами, скрытно передвигаться, обезоруживать врагов и использовать их собственное оружие против них, поражать противника, используя потайные клинки и смертельные яды.

Установленные патчи:
**v 1.01**
*- При восстановлении подключения игра теперь продолжается с того момента, на котором она была остановлена.*
- Добавлена поддержка технологии ATI Eyefinity.
- Исправлены небольшие ошибки, возникавшие при использовании некоторых многоядерных процессоров.
- При обнаружении новой видеокарты или монитора настройки графики изменяются автоматически.
- Исправлены небольшие ошибки в браузере Uplay.
*Patch от Cleric[V]*
- Данный патч создан для того, чтобы Вы могли продолжить использование лицензионных игр!

*Разблокированные DLC:
*Palazzo Medici*
- Спасти Лоренцо Медичи, удерживаемого тамплиерами в его собственном доме, полном потайных ходов.
После разблокирования войдите в Тайное место с первого этажа флорентийского дворца Медичи (Palazzo Medici), пройдите через правый нижний проход в "ослиный дворик".
*Santa Maria dei Frari*
- Обследуйте венецианскую церковь и усовершенствуйте свои навыки бега без правил по мере прохождения маршрута, полного опасностей.
После разблокирования отправляйтесь в Венецию, в церковь Santa Maria Dei Frari, отыщите секретный вход внутри колокольни и войдите в него.
*Морской арсенал (Arsenal Shipyard)*
- Войдите в венецианский морской арсенал и незаметно убейте охрану, оставаясь незамеченными. Нужно настигнуть охранника прежде, чем он предупредит остальных о вашем присутствии.
После разблокирования вы сможете попасть на венецианский морской арсенал через лаз, находящийся снаружи.*

Данный релиз содержит:
- 100% Прохождение игры
- 100% Прохождение Дополнительных Миссий
- 100% Посещены Могилы Ассассинов
- 100% Синхронизация точек обзора
*- 100% Собраны Перья*
- 100% Собраны Рукописи
- 100% Раскрыта Истина
- 100% Black Edition's Templar Lairs

Особенности RePacka:
Игра:
- аудио качество 100%
- видео качество 100%
- эксклюзивный установщик
- установка всего дополнительного Softa (DirectX, Visual C++)
- все пути реестра сохранены
- запуск игры через ярлык на десктопе или через меню пуск
- для установки необходимо 512 Мб ОЗУ
- время установки 17 минут(ы)[/CUT]

 

 

Автор Repacka - Fenixx

О файле:
Тип издания: RePack
Таблетка: Вшита от (SKIDROW v.1.01.FIX)
Формат файла: .iso
Платформа: PC


*Скачать с Turbobit 2.67 Gb*

----------


## VAU

ссылка выше умерла остался только полный репак....

Assassins Creed 2 v.1.01 http://turbo.to/posr1mgnuqjs.html

----------


## VAU

Ссылки умерли удалите пост ...

----------


## ivanes561

Вылетает игра или вообще не запускается!обязательна нужен интернет для игры?без него нельзя?

----------


## Lopaw

Дополнения шик

----------

